# OMG! I found an MG!



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

So I just felt like taking a ride to PetSmart today, just to look. No intentions of making any purchases, just killing some time. But, there was absolutely NO WAY I was leaving without this guy. Out of the four stores we have that sell bettas, I've never seen any yellow before. 

So, meet Francesco!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I really love that color on his tail!!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

DragonFyre14 said:


> I really love that color on his tail!!


Thanks! I am so in love with this fish right now. I've wanted a yellow for so long! I spoiled him with his very own, brand new heated, filtered, 5.5 gallon NPT.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

he is pretty!!! my all of my local pet store have yellow bettas but they are never bright like this guy!!! one day I'll own either a yellow or orange betta (maybe both)


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

He's nice! Be sure to get more pics of that beauty!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful fish, but he is not a mustard gas. Mustard gas is a very overused and inaccurate term. The original breeder of true mustard gases trademarked the term and using it is disrespectful. True mustard gases were created by Jude al in the 90's to describe a line of fish he put over15 years of work into.

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1256


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Beautiful fish, but he is not a mustard gas. Mustard gas is a very overused and inaccurate term. The original breeder of true mustard gases trademarked the term and using it is disrespectful. True mustard gases were created by Jude al in the 90's to describe a line of fish he put over15 years of work into.
> 
> http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1256


Yeah, I didn't know if he was really a mustard gas, but it made for a catchy title!


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Pretty, he looks a lot like my Odin but yours has blue where mine has lavender.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

He looks more like a pineapple betta to me.
He is so beautiful, great find!!!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Now that I have him settled into his new tank, I will attempt to get better pics tomorrow. He is stressed and pale from the move, and this pic doesn't accurately portray his body color. His fins are spot on, though. His body definitely has more blue than this pic shows and who knows once he gets settled and colors up more!

Regardless, I don't care what "type" he is... he is beautiful and appears healthy and just exactly what I've been wanting!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Beautiful fish, but he is not a mustard gas. Mustard gas is a very overused and inaccurate term. The original breeder of true mustard gases trademarked the term and using it is disrespectful. True mustard gases were created by Jude al in the 90's to describe a line of fish he put over15 years of work into.
> 
> http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1256


Why are you always raining on people's parade? Nice MG and that's what we're gonna call it! Deal with it. (I don't think this Jude person would find it "disrespectful"...he/she would probably be flattered that the name is still alive today.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

He's a beautiful fish and a great find! Congrats.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Lodie said:


> Regardless, I don't care what "type" he is... he is beautiful and appears healthy and just exactly what I've been wanting!


I agree with you. I have to say I'm very jelly. ;-)


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Option said:


> Why are you always raining on people's parade? Nice MG and that's what we're gonna call it! Deal with it. (I don't think this Jude person would find it "disrespectful"...he/she would probably be flattered that the name is still alive today.


Haha, thanks! I was going to say something like that, too.


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Janan said:


> He's a beautiful fish and a great find! Congrats.


Thanks! I'll have more pics soon!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> I agree with you. I have to say I'm very jelly. ;-)


Thanks! I hope this betta bug stops biting now that I found this guy!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

*More pics!!!*

As promised, here's a few more pics of Francesco.


----------



## brenna33 (Mar 18, 2012)

What a beautiful fish!!! Just gorgeous! From what I can see, beautiful tank set up as well!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 to brenna! Nice fish& nice tank. And I'm not "raining on their parade" I'm educating and trying to stop the spread of misinformation.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Lodie said:


> Thanks! I hope this betta bug stops biting now that I found this guy!


It NEVER stops biting!!! ;-D


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice fish! good purchase!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

bettaboyshiva said:


> nice fish! good purchase!


Thank you!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> It NEVER stops biting!!! ;-D


Wishful thinking. I was already thinking this morning that I sure do like the metallics I've been seeing... LOL!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

brenna33 said:


> What a beautiful fish!!! Just gorgeous! From what I can see, beautiful tank set up as well!


Thanks for the kind words! The tank needs work still... I bought three pieces of mondo grass just to fill in until I collect some trimmings from my other tanks. I know they aren't truly aquatic but, like I said, they are temporary. Here's a FTS...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is like betta paradise right there. Great job!



> Wishful thinking. I was already thinking this morning that I sure do like the metallics I've been seeing... LOL!


Uh oh!


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> That is like betta paradise right there. Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!


Thanks. I like it and I hope Francesco does, too!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow that is a beautiful tank...:shock:


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> Wow that is a beautiful tank...:shock:


Thanks so much!


----------

